# Aliss' awesome positive home birth turned hospital transfer birth story! :)



## aliss

*My home birth became a hospital transfer (and by that, I mean he almost popped out in the ambulance, I wasn't even admitted and left 3 hours later!), so I do consider this pretty much a home birth anyways  But here you go.*

I decided on a home birth after declining a C-section due to a previous traumatic induction with shoulder dystocia (which also greatly contributed to pnd and not wanting to have any more children).

But we decided to try again, and at home.

11pm November 4th (40+6) I started getting some intestinal cramps. I waited about 2 hours (they were easy to cope with) and called the midwife when I got to 5-6 minutes apart.

2am The midwives (3) and doula arrived

4am I was already 7cm! Contractions were very difficult but the hot shower was an amazing relief. I didn't bother with the pool, since the hot shower was working so well

7 or 8am I was 10cm but struggling with transition from that to pushing

9am Midwife called for hospital transfer, but I was already pushing when the ambulance arrived. I pushed on my way to & in the ambulance (with all my neighbours staring out the windows), and then for a bit at the hospital.

Because of the previous dystocia, the midwives were cautious when my pushing started to take longer than an hour. She said if I was a first time mother or non-dystocia 2nd time mother, she would not have transferred. 

Popped out at 9:58am without any medication, only hot shower for pain relief and reflexology/pressure massage for contractions. Only a slight 1st degree graze, doesn't even hurt to pee one day later.

I can't recommend natural birth enough, especially as someone who has already been down the pitocin/morphine/epidural route. I felt way more relaxed at home, much more comfortable, the thought of asking for a drug/epidural never even crossed my mind (although I started screaming for it at the hospital! But of course it was way too late and they ignored me). 

The proper birthing environment made a big big difference!

Thank you to all my natural birthing ladies for your support, I learned so much from you all and can safely say I have HEALED from my first traumatic labour. Whew! Thanks especially to those with special knowledge of natural birthing and those 2nd timers who reassured me that it IS possible to have a positive natural birth after a bad 1st one. I believe you now!


----------



## aliss

Oh and his name is Philippe and he was 8lb 7oz.. LOL! Forgot to include that.


----------



## lozzy21

Congratulations! Such a fantastic story.


----------



## modo

Wonderful birth story hon. I can really relate to it as well. It amazing how much a positive second birth can heal the wounds of the first. In transition I wanted an epi AND a c/sec :haha:


----------



## cupcake23

Congratulations x


----------



## pimento1979

Congratulations aliss!!


----------



## Celesse

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww such a lovely birth story! Congratulations :D


----------



## sevenofnine

Lovely!!

Congrats!


----------



## leelee

Congrats! Fab birth story :)


----------



## Shadowy Lady

congratulations sweetie! So glad everything turned out perfectly and I love your LO's name :)


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Congratulations Aliss! Makes me want to have a home birth next time :D So glad you got the experience you wanted.


----------



## Alison9991

Congrats!


----------



## mrsthomas623

Congrats Aliss!! And what a decent size for a baby of yours. :winkwink:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Yay!!! :happydance: thanks for sharing your awesome story!! Now go enjoy your babymoon!! :kiss:


----------



## pachamama

That's awesome. Go mama! So lovely to hear of such a healing birth experience. Absolutely wonderful:flower::flower: And a beautiful name to boot.:thumbup:

x


----------



## MindUtopia

Awesome! Congrats! I've been waiting to read your story! So glad you got your healing birth. Enjoy your new little one! :happydance:


----------



## aliss

Thank you girls!!! Now I'm just trying to get through the day 2 ouchie nipple stage :rofl:


----------



## Tacey

Congratulations! I got a bit teary reading it! :D


----------



## hattiehippo

Ah so happy to hear he's here and it was a positive experience for you!


----------



## OmarsMum

Aw,so happy you had a positive experience & the birth you wanted. congrats hun xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I had to search to see if that baby was here yet!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## OmarsMum

Ozzieshunni said:


> I had to search to see if that baby was here yet!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!

I did the same :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

OmarsMum said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> I had to search to see if that baby was here yet!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!
> 
> I did the same :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: We're not stalkers....nope nope nope! :blush:


----------



## fifi-folle

congratulations!


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats! Lovely story!


----------



## sequeena

You kept that quiet!! Congrats hun!! :D


----------



## happyface82

Awww congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## kissesandhugs

YES! congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## Vickie

Saw this from the home page and wanted to wish you a huge congrats! :) so happy you had a positive birthing experience this time :hugs:


----------



## louandivy

WOOOOOOO congratulations aliss, what a great birth story! So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Jodie.82

Congratulations Aliss! loevly birth story xx


----------



## fluffpuffin

Huge congrats aliss and welcome to the world baby Philippe. I'm so happy for you that you had such a positive experience!


----------



## lindblum

congratulations!


----------



## Faythe

Huge congrats, Aliss! He's gorgeous and SO glad your birth went so well :D :hugs:

(you didn't beat Jacob on weight though haha)

xxx


----------



## chubbin

CoNgRaTulaTiOnS great news :) xx


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!! What a handsome man!


----------



## special_kala

Congratulations! x


----------



## whit.

YAYYYY! Congratulations!


----------



## aimee-lou

Well done you!!!! :thumbup: Sounds like you had a really good experience and that Phillipe is doing really well! Glad it all went smoothly for you at home and no repeat for you xxxx

Congratulations to all of you :flower::flower:


----------



## cheshire

Congratulations so great that you got the birth you wanted!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

congrats xx


----------



## missmayhem

what an amazing story congratulations hun xxx


----------



## lynnikins

congrats hun so happy you got your healing and a fantastic birth experience too


----------



## MrsHopeful

Thank-you for sharing your story.....


----------



## LockandKey

such a wonderful story! Congrats, and thank you for your reassuring words :)


----------



## MrsHamstra

aliss said:


> *My home birth became a hospital transfer (and by that, I mean he almost popped out in the ambulance, I wasn't even admitted and left 3 hours later!), so I do consider this pretty much a home birth anyways  But here you go.*
> 
> I decided on a home birth after declining a C-section due to a previous traumatic induction with shoulder dystocia (which also greatly contributed to pnd and not wanting to have any more children).
> 
> But we decided to try again, and at home.
> 
> 11pm November 4th (40+6) I started getting some intestinal cramps. I waited about 2 hours (they were easy to cope with) and called the midwife when I got to 5-6 minutes apart.
> 
> 2am The midwives (3) and doula arrived
> 
> 4am I was already 7cm! Contractions were very difficult but the hot shower was an amazing relief. I didn't bother with the pool, since the hot shower was working so well
> 
> 7 or 8am I was 10cm but struggling with transition from that to pushing
> 
> 9am Midwife called for hospital transfer, but I was already pushing when the ambulance arrived. I pushed on my way to & in the ambulance (with all my neighbours staring out the windows), and then for a bit at the hospital.
> 
> Because of the previous dystocia, the midwives were cautious when my pushing started to take longer than an hour. She said if I was a first time mother or non-dystocia 2nd time mother, she would not have transferred.
> 
> Popped out at 9:58am without any medication, only hot shower for pain relief and reflexology/pressure massage for contractions. Only a slight 1st degree graze, doesn't even hurt to pee one day later.
> 
> I can't recommend natural birth enough, especially as someone who has already been down the pitocin/morphine/epidural route. I felt way more relaxed at home, much more comfortable, the thought of asking for a drug/epidural never even crossed my mind (although I started screaming for it at the hospital! But of course it was way too late and they ignored me).
> 
> The proper birthing environment made a big big difference!
> 
> Thank you to all my natural birthing ladies for your support, I learned so much from you all and can safely say I have HEALED from my first traumatic labour. Whew! Thanks especially to those with special knowledge of natural birthing and those 2nd timers who reassured me that it IS possible to have a positive natural birth after a bad 1st one. I believe you now!

Amazing and beautiful!!! I feel like obstetricians get into soo many women's minds that they are not educated or qualified enough to labor and deliver without pain medication because natural labor in today's century is becoming more and more rare and in some hospitals not tolerated because it takes longer than what it would take if they just gave you pitocin. When I posted that natural labor story thing I was so surprised to not have one single person bash me or tell me you will want the epidural. When someone does tell me that I always say back ya you're right I will want it soo bad but it's not necessary so I will try to keep on labouring on.


----------

